# pre wired Leds



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

hey, how do you hook these up?

you know the neon lights that shine under your car. what do you hook the wires up to?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, ground the negative and run the positive to a switch and a good positive source. I suggest a source that might avoid you leaving it on without knowing it.


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

whats an example of where i should run the positive wire too? i'm only 15, this is my first car, and i dont really know a whole lot yet....lol


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay, for starters u should invest in a haynes or chiltons car manual for your specific make and model, or you can find a wiring diagram on the internet. find the wire that provides power for your headlights or power for your accessories like cd player, lighter, etc. and tap into that wire. with the right tools its a piece of cake! grounds are generally less than a foot or two and dont forget to scratch off any paint on the spot you're grounding to.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I won't tell you how to spend your money, but I'd stick around and purchase more stuff when you know more about your car. When I was 16, me and my friends were blowing our extra money on stupid stuff at pep boys. The difference is, my friend had a civic and I had a sentra. While he was buying some of the 5-billion parts that fit his car, I was doing research on what the heck is available for a sentra.

4-5 years later i have a clean SE-L and 200hp at the crank, he's still driving the same 87hp junkbox that he personally ruined himself. He's prolly still making subwoofer boxes out of pressboard he found out in the yard 

Anyway, I'm not sure what kind of power the LEDs draw, but I'd prolly tap an ACC source like the cig lighter, and then run a relay off of it. Know that the negative wire can be grounded to any metal chassis part. Also stay away from red or blue or cops will love you.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I won't tell you how to spend your money, but I'd stick around and purchase more stuff when you know more about your car. When I was 16, me and my friends were blowing our extra money on stupid stuff at pep boys. The difference is, my friend had a civic and I had a sentra. While he was buying some of the 5-billion parts that fit his car, I was doing research on what the heck is available for a sentra.
> 
> 4-5 years later i have a clean SE-L and 200hp at the crank, he's still driving the same 87hp junkbox that he personally ruined himself. He's prolly still making subwoofer boxes out of pressboard he found out in the yard
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure what kind of power the LEDs draw, but I'd prolly tap an ACC source like the cig lighter, and then run a relay off of it. Know that the negative wire can be grounded to any metal chassis part. Also stay away from red or blue or cops will love you.


Actually, if you live in CA....anything other then side markers, corner lights, headlights & tail lights, its illegal....

It is illegal to have the washer nozel lights, underglow...technically, its illegal to drive with your dome light on....so if you use different colors inside, its illegal cause they'll notice it for sure....those stupid things on ur valve caps also....anything. If you have a truck with running board lights, and those are on...bam illegal. all are illegal WHILE driving.

If your in a parking lot its fine, because contrary to what people say , it is PRIVATE land....which means you can drive on that shit with those lights going....but once you hit the street...it has to be off...

Red or blue will get you an actual moving violation ticket....any other color is a fix it ticket.


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

huh, i wonder if it would be illegal, to get a green, or yellow, in Iowa.....i'll have to look it up.
also, is it true that spinners are illegal?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I won't tell you how to spend your money, but I'd stick around and purchase more stuff when you know more about your car. When I was 16, me and my friends were blowing our extra money on stupid stuff at pep boys. The difference is, my friend had a civic and I had a sentra. While he was buying some of the 5-billion parts that fit his car, I was doing research on what the heck is available for a sentra.
> 
> 4-5 years later i have a clean SE-L and 200hp at the crank, he's still driving the same 87hp junkbox that he personally ruined himself. He's prolly still making subwoofer boxes out of pressboard he found out in the yard
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure what kind of power the LEDs draw, but I'd prolly tap an ACC source like the cig lighter, and then run a relay off of it. Know that the negative wire can be grounded to any metal chassis part. Also stay away from red or blue or cops will love you.



And at 15 I was buying a boost controller and blow off valve


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I've never heard of spinners bring Illegal. But stay away from them anyway... tacky.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Spinners aren't illegal (from what I know) and yes, leave them to what they're supposed to be on... Ex. Escalades, Navigators, etc...


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

spinners, illegal? hell no. if they were illegal you'd see almost every single person in oakland getting them... well then again i never see anyone getting a ticket in oakland even for going 90 in a 25... :/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> I've never heard of spinners bring Illegal. But stay away from them anyway... tacky.


you say that now, apparently you havent seen someone in an escalate come to a sudden stop at a busy intersection causing the spinner to come free from one of the wheels and decapitate someone on a motorcycle.

IT HASN'T happened YET, but mark my words, IT WILL!!! :loser:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you say that now, apparently you havent seen someone in an escalate come to a sudden stop at a busy intersection causing the spinner to come free from one of the wheels and decapitate someone on a motorcycle.
> 
> IT HASN'T happened YET, but mark my words, IT WILL!!! :loser:


That would be freakin awesome ... 

Well any color on your car, weather is greeen, yellow, white, ANY COLOR would be illegal if it didnt come with the car.

Did you read the part about running board lights on a truck/suv ? cause if those stay on, its illegal. If you have a truck with rock lights, and they're on when ur driving, its illegal....

If you really want to know, just ask a cop, or call you local PD


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, it's different by the state. FL law has 2 requirements for under-car lighting: cannot be red or blue, and you cannot actually see the tube or light source from another driver's point of view.

green, purple, yellow, orange, or white will not give you any trouble whatsoever. Just so long as you have sideskirts or something to recess the tube under the car.


----------

